
Change your business or go out of business - nreece
http://ryancarson.com/business/change-your-business-or-go-out-of-business
======
callmeed
Unless you are a consultancy at heart, doing consulting work is less about
evolving a new business model and more about temporary survival.

------
ahoyhere
"We’re also changing our sponsorship model for our events. Instead of just
creating value for sponsors at the physical events, we’re starting to work
with them throughout the year to help them reach new customers and generate
excitement. "

Translation: spamming, of the white collar kind.

